# Kurbelarm gebrochen



## wolfsgut (7. April 2018)

Heute ist meinem 11 jährigem der linke Kurbelarm an der Aufnahme gebrochen und dann abgefallen .
Habe gegoogelt ob es mit der Kurbel bereits ähnliche Schäden gab, nichts gefunden.
Habe die Kurbel gebraucht gekauft. Dem Sohn ist zum Glück nichts passiert.
Ist das schon mal wem passiert ? 
Grüße aus der Eifel
Waldemar


----------



## KIV (7. April 2018)

Was ist das für eine Kurbel? China-NoName oder ein Marken-Teil..? 
Möglicherweise mit zu viel Drehmoment angeknallt, nach fest kommt ab. Und/oder eben billiger Alu-Guß.

Gut auf jeden Fall, dass nix passiert ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfsgut (7. April 2018)

Drehmomente werden eingehalten. Federleicht in 160 mm .


----------



## wolfsgut (7. April 2018)

Möchte hier kein Shitstorm bezüglich der Kurbel starten,die ist schon nice,und Sachen gehen nun mal kaputt.
Könnte ja sein das es ähnliche Erfahrungen gibt. Wenn nicht,dann spricht das ja für die Kurbel.Wie schon oben beschrieben habe ich im WWW nichts gefunden.


----------



## Silberrücken (7. April 2018)

Die Kurbel ist von Federleicht?


----------



## wolfsgut (7. April 2018)

Ja


----------



## Silberrücken (7. April 2018)

Unfassbar  Wie viel Watt bringt dein Junge denn auf die Kurbel Waldi?

(Wir hatten uns übrigens für die schöne Alternative vom Sören / VPace entschieden )


----------



## wolfsgut (7. April 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Unfassbar  Wie viel Watt bringt dein Junge denn auf die Kurbel Waldi?
> 
> Sorry keine Ahnung, heute eine 36 Km Tour mit 520 HM gemacht  70 % Forststraße 15 % Querfeldein 15 % Fahrradweg.
> Wir 3 waren gut durch.
> Wie kann mann das  mit den Watt messen ? Garmin edge ?  Die V Pace sieht sehr nice aus,wenn ich noch eine neue kaufen würde,dann wäre es diese.


----------



## Mister M (8. April 2018)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> Heute ist meinem 11 jährigem der linke Kurbelarm an der Aufnahme gebrochen und dann abgefallen .
> Habe gegoogelt ob es mit der Kurbel bereits ähnliche Schäden gab, nichts gefunden.
> Habe die Kurbel gebraucht gekauft. Dem Sohn ist zum Glück nichts passiert.
> Ist das schon mal wem passiert ?
> ...


Kenne das Problem bei Federleicht Kurbeln wenn man sie zu fest anzieht. Nimm mal Kontakt mit dem Sascha von Federleicht auf, vielleicht ist er kulant!!


----------



## Mister M (8. April 2018)

Schweißen wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit! Lgm


----------



## reijada (8. April 2018)

Meine Tochter fährt die auch. 
Wenn Drehmoment und Maximalgewicht stimmten würde ich Federleicht kontaktieren. 
Ob natürlich der Vorbesitzer das so eingehalten hat ist fraglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (8. April 2018)

Hallo!
Wuchtug ist, dass nix passiert ist. Hast du dich schon an den Hersteller gewandt?

Mir ist das mit einer FRM Cu2 schon mal passiert. Asphaltauffahrt, beim eunrollen ohne viel Belastung, 2 km von zu Hause. Die Dinger sind näher am Limit gebaut als zb die japanischen Großserienteile...


----------



## wolfsgut (9. April 2018)

Hallo,
Ich habe Federleicht  angeschrieben und warte auf Antwort.


----------



## KIV (10. April 2018)

Mister M schrieb:


> Schweißen wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit! Lgm


 Ist das Dein Ernst..?
Vielleicht war das ja witzig gemeint, aber weil sicherheitsrelevant: Das würde ich niemals machen (lassen). Erstens mal muß das Endergebnis weiterhin auf die Welle passen (das mag ein wirklich guter Schweißer noch hinbekommen, ist aber ganz sicher nicht umsonst) und zweitens (und viel wichtiger) wird das Material durch die neue, punktuelle Erhitzung weiter geschwächt. Da kann dann durchaus direkt daneben wieder ein Bruch entstehen. Und ohnehin ist ja nicht klar, ob beim Gießen/Schmieden nicht irgendwas schief gelaufen ist. Das Teil ist mMn Schrott.
Ganz abgesehen davon muss das Ding auch nach Reparaturversuchen ja wieder eloxiert oder gepulvert werden. Das lohnt doch alles nicht, zumal beim erneuten Bruch vllt was wirklich schlimmes passieren kann...


----------



## Linipupini (10. April 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Und ohnehin ist ja nicht klar, ob beim Gießen/Schmieden nicht irgendwas schief gelaufen ist. Das Teil ist mMn Schrott.


Definitiv! kann nur ein Materialfehler/Schwächung sein, sollte auf Kulanz zu regeln sein.
Viel Glück, gut das nicht mehr passiert ist!


----------



## Mister M (10. April 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Erstens mal muß das Endergebnis weiterhin auf die Welle passen (das mag ein wirklich guter Schweißer noch hinbekommen, ist aber ganz sicher nicht umsonst) und zweitens (und viel wichtiger) wird das Material durch die neue, punktuelle Erhitzung weiter geschwächt. Da kann dann durchaus direkt daneben wieder ein Bruch entstehen. Und ohnehin ist ja nicht klar, ob beim Gießen/Schmieden nicht irgendwas schief gelaufen ist. Das Teil ist mMn Schrott.


Mein Arbeitskollege verlängert für Ducati Rennfahrer Schwingen um 3 cm, der sagt: Das hält besser wie vorher!


----------



## Mister M (10. April 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Definitiv! kann nur ein Materialfehler/Schwächung sein, sollte auf Kulanz zu regeln sein.
> Viel Glück, gut das nicht mehr passiert ist!


Die Federleicht Kurbeln werden aus einem Stück herausgefräst, nicht gegossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (10. April 2018)

1. Wer testet die Haltbarkeit? Der Rennfahrer..?
2. Vermutlich ist da aber auch Platz für ne ordentliche Schweißnaht
3. Wir sprechen hier über ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil an einem Kinder(!)MTB. Das Teil würde ich niemals(!) wieder verbauen, egal welcher Profi das repariert. Und wenn ich ein Austausch-Teil bekäme, würde ich die ganze Kurbel verkaufen und was anderes montieren.


----------



## Linipupini (10. April 2018)

Mister M schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitskollege verlängert für Ducati Rennfahrer Schwingen um 3 cm, der sagt: Das hält besser wie vorher!


Ganz andere Baustelle!


----------



## Mister M (10. April 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> 1. Wer testet die Haltbarkeit? Der Rennfahrer..?
> 2. Vermutlich ist da aber auch Platz für ne ordentliche Schweißnaht
> 3. Wir sprechen hier über ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil an einem Kinder(!)MTB. Das Teil würde ich niemals(!) wieder verbauen, egal welcher Profi das repariert. Und wenn ich ein Austausch-Teil bekäme, würde ich die ganze Kurbel verkaufen und was anderes montieren.


Und wenn dein Rahmen bricht und sie tauschen ihn dir aus,. würdest du auch nie wieder damit fahren.....


----------



## Roelof (10. April 2018)

Ein Apfel ist keine Birne, also versuch diese zwei Dinge nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## wolfsgut (10. April 2018)

Hallo,
Herr Friedll hat geantwortet :

Guten Tag Herr F.,
seit 2017 gibt es eine neue Kurbel wo die Aufnahme am linken Kurbelarm um 2mm breiter ist - leider haben wir keine Ersatzarme des älteren Modells mehr auf Lager so dass wir keinen Ersatz liefern können.
Ich ersuche um Verständnis.
Alexander Friedl


Schade ,da habe ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Linipupini (10. April 2018)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Herr Friedll hat geantwortet :
> 
> Guten Tag Herr F.,
> ...


Warum liefern die dann kein komplett neues Modell? Speisen dich so lapidar ab. Ich würde da kein Verständnis aufbringen!
Bringt kein gutes Licht auf die Fa. Federleicht, so etwas muss Publik gemacht werden!!


----------



## wolfsgut (10. April 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Warum liefern die dann kein komplett neues Modell? Speisen dich so lapidar ab. Ich würde da kein Verständnis aufbringen!
> Bringt kein gutes Licht auf die Fa. Federleicht, so etwas muss Publik gemacht werden!!



Weil ich sie gebraucht gekauft habe ?


----------



## Linipupini (10. April 2018)

Ok, dann ist das halt so und man kann nichts machen. Gerade bei Leichtbauteilen ist "gebraucht" nicht immer sinnvoll!


----------



## everywhere.local (10. April 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Bringt kein gutes Licht auf die Fa. Federleicht, so etwas muss Publik gemacht werden!!


Anwalt nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Mister M (10. April 2018)

Sorry, aber ihr kauft ein gebrauchtes Leichtbauteil und wollt dann die Fa. Federleicht verklagen wenn es bricht??
Kannst du beweisen, dass der Vorbesitzer die Drehmomente eingehalten hat und die Gewichtsbeschränkung vom Fahrer???
Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfsgut (10. April 2018)

Ich finde auch das es hier grad komisch wird. Meinetwegen kann man hier zu machen.
Wie schon am Anfang geschrieben ging es mir nur um Erfahrungen anderer Federleicht Fahrer.
Entspannte Grüße aus der Eifel


----------



## Linipupini (10. April 2018)

Mister M schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ihr kauft ein gebrauchtes Leichtbauteil und wollt dann die Fa. Federleicht verklagen wenn es bricht??
> Kannst du beweisen, dass der Vorbesitzer die Drehmomente eingehalten hat und die Gewichtsbeschränkung vom Fahrer???
> Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen!!!!


Hier will wohl keiner jemand verklagen, da ist doch wohl wenn du zwischen den Zeilen lesen würdest, keine Rede von!
Da es sich ja um ein Gebrauchtteil handelt wurde schon von mir bei #25 was dazu geschrieben.
Einfach mal lesen und checken


----------



## Roelof (10. April 2018)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> ...Meinetwegen kann man hier zu machen...


erl.


----------

